# Next Gen TT RS, will it happen.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Will there be a Next Gen TT Mk4, and a TT RS version of it. ??










bigger version.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd certainly like to think so but alas, these seem to be just imaginative concepts from the mind of Vladimir Schitt (no giggling)



















https://www.behance.net/gallery/33723584/Audi-sketches


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I like the white one best (or is it grey?) Kinda 'Stratos' like.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> I like the white one best (or is it grey?) Kinda 'Stratos' like.


The white one looks Schitt.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> The white one looks Schitt.


I see what you did there


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

The next Gen TT could end up as a A3 coupe instead.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

The Pretender said:


> The next Gen TT could end up as a A3 coupe instead.


isn't that what it is anyway?


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> > The next Gen TT could end up as a A3 coupe instead.
> ...


Yes, it is. :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Hybrid Electric TT perhaps ??  
Hoggy.


----------

